# 19 year-old male suffering since July



## methodmann123 (Oct 8, 2018)

2018 was a fun year for the first half until I got sick with something that changed my life negatively so far. It was July 20th, I just got out of work and decided to meet up with my friend to smoke weed. After I left his house and went back to my house, I just started to eat random things because I was high. I saw a piece of fish in the fridge and had no clue it was in there for more than a couple of days. My dumbass decided to eat it. The worst part was that I didn't even cook it right. I went to sleep that night with no problems. Woke up the next day with nausea but still went on with my day pretty normally. Later that day, I was with my girlfriend at the mall and then it hit me. I had to use the bathroom and of course, it was diarrhea. I didn't think of it as anything. But after using the bathroom, I still had the urge. I felt so uncomfortable. I had to drop off my girlfriend and told her a dumb excuse. I went home and was on the toilet literally all night. I had some bloody stools. I was scared.

I went to my regular doctor then she referred me to a special GI doctor. Took a stool test and they told me the week after that I had 2 strains of E-Coli. I was prescribed cipro for a week and it did help. But then my loose stools were coming back. I went back to the GI doctor in early September and took another stool test. She called me the week after to inform me that the 2 original strains of E-Coli were gone but I had somehow picked up another strain. I was going insane. She didn't want to give me cipro again because my body could be resistant to it so she told me to take Align probiotics. So far until now, the probiotics are helping. My stools are normal at times but sometimes they're loose. I don't know if the E-Coli strain disappeared or not. I'm sorta convinced that I have developed ibs due to the infections. I haven't smoked since that day. I can still lift heavy at the gym and have good workouts with no problems. And I can be in class with no problems. It really only flares up when I eat different foods that I don't usually eat, sometimes dairy products, and spicy food. Sometimes when I get out of bed in the morning too. I hope I can be completely normal again.


----------



## Belle142 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi,

How are you getting on now?


----------

